# (MS) up for STud--GRHRCH Magnolia's Hammerin' Hank MH



## tgmarks (Oct 7, 2009)

Hank has been with trained by Ronnie Lee since he was six months old. Received Grand title at 3 years old, and has passed 4 Master nations in a row and is qualified for this year's Master National. He also has a 4th place finish in qualifying at the South Louisiana Field trial.

his results and pups speak for themselves

you can visit is webpage www.magnoliahank.com

feel free to pm or email me with any questions. 

[email protected]
601-906-2550

straws are available (fresh frozen, and fresh chilled)


----------

